# CXrz Unite



## SWSteve (30 Sep 2014)

Hey,

I'm looking at a CX for use this winter on roads, but it will also double up as a racing machine! I'm looking for something with decent bang:buck ratio (max spend around £1100), and would like some help.

I've spoken to the fellas at BW a bit, and I'm expecting a call this week about build/bike options. They stock Scott, Giant, Kinesis and Merida bikes. I've never seen a Merida in person, but looking at this on their website they look different, in a good way, to the other big brands I'm bored of seeing everywhere. 

I'd like to use a local firm instead of a big chain, and have only heard good things from friend/boss who has used them many times.

Is there anything I should be looking out for? It's a bike which I want for racing, but I will also have a set of slicks for training/pottering about.

Also, why do you have pit people? Do people experience a lot of 'mechanicals' when 'crossing?


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Sep 2014)

From what I've seen of CX'ing the pit crew hand over a spare bike and wash out the mud from the other to make it ready for the next exchange.
The drivetrain gets clogged with mud so it's pretty common to have two bikes at an event. But knowledge is only limited to what I have watched; never actually taken part....it's looks tough!


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2014)

I'm looking to do the same and get a CX bike but with a £1000 limit, I have looked at 3 bikes.. Cannondale Caadx Disc the Cube Cross Race Disc and the Giant TCX SLR 2 all with 105 group set..
My only difference is I wont be racing but using it just for tracks but basicly the same bike.
What is your favourite bike so far?


----------



## SWSteve (8 Dec 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm looking to do the same and get a CX bike but with a £1000 limit, I have looked at 3 bikes.. Cannondale Caadx Disc the Cube Cross Race Disc and the Giant TCX SLR 2 all with 105 group set..
> My only difference is I wont be racing but using it just for tracks but basically the same bike.
> What is your favourite bike so far?




Shortly after this I ordered the Giant, but I'm waiting for it to get delivered. It should be here this week, so I'll let you know once I receive it. The one I've seen in the flesh prior to buying this one looked fantastic, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Shortly after this I ordered the Giant, but I'm waiting for it to get delivered. It should be here this week, so I'll let you know once I receive it. The one I've seen in the flesh prior to buying this one looked fantastic, so I'm looking forward to it.



What model was it you ordered..


----------



## SWSteve (8 Dec 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> What model was it you ordered..


TCX SLR 2


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2014)

OK mate... I hope to buy mine in the new year about the second week in Jan on my next visit to the UK. What colour is it?


----------



## SWSteve (9 Dec 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> OK mate... I hope to buy mine in the new year about the second week in Jan on my next visit to the UK. What colour is it?



Matte black with white writing, to be seen here, It turns out I'm collecting it on Friday (being delivered tomorrow)


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Dec 2014)

Cross mechanicals mostly will involve punctures, ripped off rear mechs and just maybe a pringled front wheel. It really depends on how hard you ride. CX races will see many mechanicals, but in everyday trail riding I doubt you'll experience much beyond the odd puncture.


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Dec 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Matte black with white writing, to be seen here, It turns out I'm collecting it on Friday (being delivered tomorrow)



Only one more day to go... Good colour the matt black.


----------

